# Tea Party



## clanthar (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi All,

Having some fun with Photoshop -- enjoy (no politics implied).

Joe


----------



## Derrel (Aug 17, 2010)

Is that the half-term governor of Alaska in that shot?


----------



## jbylake (Aug 18, 2010)

clanthar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Having some fun with Photoshop -- enjoy (no politics implied).
> 
> Joe


No politic's intended? My A$$.  Don't be a coward, if you're going to call people T.Dumb and morph Palin, then have enough guts to say so.  Drink some more kool-aid, and pray to the annointed one.

J.


----------



## y75stingray (Aug 18, 2010)

Just becuase you create an image doesn't mean you have to agree with the message it sends. I think it's clever and it will get people talking, Well done.


----------



## jbylake (Aug 18, 2010)

y75stingray said:


> Just becuase you create an image doesn't mean you have to agree with the message it sends. I think it's clever and it will get people talking, Well done.


 
The message was not in the "art", the message was in the text! If I created a photo of your mother, that would be "art", possibly. If I added text stating "free head for crack" below the photo, it becomes a statement. 

Guess your cool with that huh? Then send me a shot of your mother, and I'll post it. You can call it "creating an image", call it "clever", and get people talking.
P.S. The "off-topic" thread would probably be the best place to post your not so thinly disguised political statements, rather than photo-related items.  That's where I'd post that picture of your mom in the alley, doing her thing, with the sign around the neck, if it were me.

J.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 18, 2010)

HAHA. Great work!


----------



## Chris Stegner (Aug 18, 2010)

jbylake said:


> y75stingray said:
> 
> 
> > Just becuase you create an image doesn't mean you have to agree with the message it sends. I think it's clever and it will get people talking, Well done.
> ...



I agree!


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 18, 2010)

jbylake said:


> No politic's intended? My A$$.  ... if you're going to call people T.Dumb and morph Palin, then have enough guts to say so. ...
> J.



I'll go along with this...  well most of it...  not the name-calling.
But, yeah!  Ya can't just say "just kidding" and expect you have license to say anything you want.

-Pete


----------



## jbylake (Aug 18, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> jbylake said:
> 
> 
> > No politic's intended? My A$$. ... if you're going to call people T.Dumb and morph Palin, then have enough guts to say so. ...
> ...


Well put.  Maybe if I'd had been thinking, I would have said the same, and left it like that.  But, and I don't really let the little stuff bug me too much, I've seen this tactic over and over and....... Sorry, but just had to do it....

J.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow...sounds like there's a Palin supporter who thinks your mother is a crack whore,and wishes to have a photo of your mother so he can write obscenities below her photo,and then post the image of your mother labeled as a crack whore on the internet...

Nice!


----------



## jbylake (Aug 18, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Wow...sounds like there's a Palin supporter who thinks your mother is a crack whore,and wishes to have a photo of your mother so he can write obscenities below her photo,and then post the image of your mother labeled as a crack whore on the internet...
> 
> Nice!


Would it be "clever and get people talking"?:mrgreen:

J.


----------



## Heck (Aug 23, 2010)

My none political reply is that the PS job is good work. 

The political reply is that I love smell of fear of Palin in the morning.


----------



## Rekd (Aug 23, 2010)

Heck said:


> My none political reply is that the PS job is good work.
> 
> The political reply is that I love smell of fear of Palin in the morning.



x2, only I misread that last part... skipped over the "of fear" part.  :shock:


----------

